# Giant Speckled Trout



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey yall my name is miles howell i am a pensacola native of 20 years, i have been on and off this forum for three years under different names. Anyway me and my wife laurie live in homestead, fl. now and i am a air traffic controller at Miami International Airport. We went fishing tuesday morning down in key largo at my trout hole and she caught this beauty! This fish was 28" inches long and very fat. I caught a 8 pounder 5 years ago in pcola and this fish was much bigger!We let it go to go make babies. Anyway yall enjoy the pics.:letsdrink:mmmbeer


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish. I would like to be there. I caught a 30"er off Navarre a few years back, and that was the biggest I've caught up here in the panhandle. Iused to catch trout like that all the time in Brevard county where I came from. Indian River, Banana River and Mosquito Lagoon.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a hoss!!! Nice!!!!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:clapGreat Fish!! You pretty much doubled my biggest trout!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job, Here's some fish from Naval Live Oaks that might match 'em...


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice fish, man. keep posting them pics. 

i saw your dad and jake fueling up today. 

bob


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish

keep them pics coming....


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

whats up miles this is Shane Toole matt harveys friend nice catch...hows work going man


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the catch,that is one fine speck.were you using light tackle?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a beautiful gator! Congrats to your wife!


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to your wife! I bet she had fun with that one!!:clap:clap

I haven't caught one that big since I was stationed in LooozeAna in the 70's.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice replies! 

The fish was caught on light tackle 10lb ande mono to be exact. She did a fine job handling that big fish witha soft mouth. It was caught on a 3" berkley gulp new penny shrimp under a cajun thunder poppin' cork. 

Shane, the job is the coolest thing in the world man its never the same and fast paced and fun. Its almost as fun as being a deckhand! Take it easy man and you and mattleave some flounder for the rest of us:toast

Bob, 

wassup man hows them flounder? I'm ready for yall to come grab some more lobster with us!

Thanks,

Miles H.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful fish!Congrats and kudos for releasing her.:clap


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch! And the fish ain't too bad either.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful fish congrats:toast


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that is what I call a "GATOR" trout. :clap


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lookin wife that reels in gator trout. ( and you love your job) Lucky man. Nice fish.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

that's man is a beautiful trout i knew all those fish'n lesson i gave ya would pay off!!!

can't wait to come down there and grab some tarpons!!!!


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a very nice trout. Good job....:clap:clap


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

very nice spec way to go :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

mashin!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job!! :clap


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Dy what does a fish like that eat? good job.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a stud!!!


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch, and pics. That gator would feed atleast 3-4 people for dinner. better if it was my dinner. Nice catch.

Fun Job = plus, a boat and place to fish = plus

A wife that enjoys fishing as much as you do, well that is just amazing, where do i find one of those?


----------

